# Cold smoke generator similar to Smoke Daddy, without pump



## nursewizzle (Apr 12, 2018)

Hey guys, a couple weeks ago I saw a cold smoke generator similar to the Smoke Daddy, but with no pump. You were supposed to hook it up so the smoke entered near the fire, and that was supposed to create the vacuum needed to bring in the smoke so you didn't need a pump. I can't remember where I saw it, I thought it was here on this site, but I can't find it now. Anyone know of what I'm talking about?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 13, 2018)

Most of us use an Amazen tray or tube.
http://www.amazenproducts.com/
Al


----------



## nursewizzle (Apr 17, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Most of us use an Amazen tray or tube.
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/
> Al


Thanks for the reply. I am familiar with the tube. I actually was looking for something external, I think. I dunno anymore.


----------

